# : / mit Leerzeichen ersetzen



## schlawiner (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo

ich versuche bei einer Variable / und : durch ein Leerzeichen zu ersetzen.

Sprich:

$a=test1/10:30/1/testconfig

soll dann so ausgegeben werden

$a=test1 10 30 1 testconfig

OS deb6


----------



## ikosaeder (3. Juli 2013)

Einfachste Variante:
a='test1/10:30/1/testconfig'   #Kein Dollarzeichen bei der Zuweisung
b=${a//\// } # entfernt die Slashes
c=${b//:/ } # entfertn den Doppelpunkt


----------

